# 2 needed for Friday



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

Going out of Freeport tomorrow, have room for 2.
50 miles or so depending on weather.
PM me.


----------



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

*.*

After checking latest wave forecast decided to postpone till Sat.
Still need crew.


----------



## Release 1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Let me know if you need one. I'm a 50 something with many years of off shore experience. Can certainly help with cost and cleaning. My number is 409 293 7464.
Al


----------



## tails2scales (Sep 12, 2010)

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I see these posts from time to time. What are the costs and what are you looking for? 

I've fished all of my life, but don't get offshore very often. I've caught pretty much everything, from tarpon to trout; stripers to muskies.

richg99


----------



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

*.*

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.
i had problems with my truck and thought I could taker care of it earlier.
I didn't get it done so I'll have to postpone till another day.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey I'm always looking for a ride have my own gear please keep me in kind for future trips I am ready to go whenever I don't work much during the summer I have been killing offshore this year as well please call or text me you will be spruced at what I bring to the table thanks


----------

